# [SOLVED] BlueScreen help



## albi201 (Dec 22, 2011)

During the last 3 weeks I am having problems with my pc. It freezes about once in a week. So I have formated it 5 days ago. But yesterday I got a freeze, and today a BlueScreen.

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: d1
BCP1: FFFFF880063C5638
BCP2: 0000000000000002
BCP3: 0000000000000008
BCP4: FFFFF880063C5638
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\110812-12901-01.dmp
C:\Users\corei7\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-15038-0.sysdata.xml


Do I have to upload this files here in order to diagnose my problem?
Thank you.


----------



## albi201 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: BlueScreen help*

*After Installing WhoCrashed software it shows me this result:

On Thu 11/8/2012 3:59:28 PM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\110812-12901-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: mijxfilt.sys (MijXfilt+0x1B638) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0xFFFFF880063C5638, 0x2, 0x8, 0xFFFFF880063C5638)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mijxfilt.sys
product: MotioninJoy DS3 driver
company: MotioninJoy
description: MotioninJoy DS3 driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: mijxfilt.sys (MotioninJoy DS3 driver, MotioninJoy). 
Google query: MotioninJoy DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

*So I uninstalled Motionjoy, but this file is still there on **
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mijxfilt.sys*


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BlueScreen help*

Follow the instructions here> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html
Lets see if the BSOD dump file(s) can tell us whats going on.


----------



## albi201 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: BlueScreen help*

Thank You Wrench, but I fixed it by reinstalling motionjoy and uninstalling the drivers and in the end unistalling motionjoy.


----------

